# A sick baby.



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I thought I might lose one of my RIR pullets early on as she didn't seem to be growing but she has rallied and is looking good. 

I had gone pretty far to find barred rocks and brought home 6 ladies yesterday. We noticed one was kind of scraggly looking and man could she cheep loud! I've been watching her today and she has slept a ton and holds her wings out weird when she lays down. Then I checked on them around 4 this afternoon and she was lying on her side. I picked her up and hand fed her and gave her water but I have a feeling she just won't make it. She's smaller than everyone else and not really bright eyed. Trying electrolytes to see if that helps...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds like a congenital heart condition from your description. That is a guess from way over in NJ with no pics. Good Luck to you both.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

So she looks better this morning. She was eating and drinking. I actually wasn't sure which one she was... Until I heard her! Don't know if these pics help as she looks better but here's some shots. I cleared some pasty butt and cuddled her a bit. Maybe just the flight here then the long drive to our house was exhausting for her and she needed a little more time to recuperate?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Hmm I took a video of her insanely loud chirp but can't figure out how to upload it. Does it have to be on YouTube and put in as a link?


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Could she be too hot? They'll complain a lot, get pasty, spread their wings, and lay on their sides if overheated.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

She is the only one doing that though. There are 11 others in the brooder. She chirps less if we are holding her.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Hard to tell in the red light but here she is lying down sticking her wing out funny still. She definitely doesn't look good. But to be honest in really playing and touching them today three out of the six barred rocks look ragged. I'm wondering if it is just a waiting game to see if they thrive or not.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I've had them for 2 days do you think it's too late to try grow gel?


----------



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Sometimes they lay on their side to warm their belly. And do weird contortionist positions for the same reason.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

She's back to lying on her side. Really looks like she is struggling. My husband wants to cull her. Do you think there is any hope or we should be putting her out of her misery?


----------



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

If she is really struggling then cull. If she is stumbling and such. What does she do when you grab her?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

She cuddles in when we hold her. But the other chicks are being mean. They walk all over her and kick pine all over her. But then will cuddle her when they want to sleep. Ugh what a hard thing to do!


----------



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

If she isn't moving around, just laying on her side, then something is probably wrong. I don't cull chicks for being lazy, but it's hard to say what is going on with typing. Just do what you feel is best.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I am going to give her one more day. I have been hand feeding her and forcing electrolyte water. She seems to wake up a bit after I do that. If she's not better tomorrow evening I will have my husband do what he has to.


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Keep here seprate in another box. That is wat i didcwith one of my ducklings after my dog got to her. She got here leg and couldnt walk on it much. Put her in a seprate brooder that was smaller with food and water closer to her so she wouldnt have walk. Now she is doing much better. If i kept with the others im sure they would have trampled her and got her wet with poop and water. She wouldnt be alive


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

So after more hand feedings and forcing electrolytes there is no improvement. I've told my husband to cull her. It breaks my heart but she is obviously not well.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

D: sorry


----------

